# UKC Hutto TX 9/10-11 pre entry special ends Tues



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

HUTTO (I) CONF ALT JS
*TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE 
Sep 10; S1 Nancy Eilks JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Danny Bussard GUARD SIGHT; Rick Gann SCENT TERR; John Booth NORTH COMP Entries 7:30-9 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Sep 10; S2 Rick Gann JS GUN HERD (except BSD); John Booth GUARD SIGHT; Nancy Eilks SCENT TERR; Danny Bussard NORTH COMP Entries 10:30-11:30 am Show not before 11:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Sep 11; S1 Danny Bussard JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Nancy Eilks GUARD SIGHT; John Booth SCENT TERR; Rick Gann NORTH COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Sep 11; S2 John Booth JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Rick Gann GUARD SIGHT; Danny Bussard SCENT TERR; Nancy Eilks NORTH COMP Entries 10:30-11:30 am Show not before 11:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $18; Weekend PE Special: $65 same dog all 4 shows, $50 per dog if 6 or more dogs are entered all 4 shows, $40 GRCH entry (all 4 shows) when also entering class or CH dog in all 4 shows received by September 6, 2011 Credit Card payments through Pay Pal ($2 additional fee / per dog) [email protected]
Triple Crown Dog Academy, 200 CR. 197 78634 (512) 759-2275; From I-35, take Hutto exit (US Hwy. 79). Go east on Hwy. 79 (9.2 miles) Turn right on FM 1660 (Normans Crossing) go 1.6 miles. Right on CR 137 go 1 mile to site.
Chairperson: Kathleen Chance (936) 295-7626 or (936) 662-9181 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Judy Baker, 7230 Mach Rd, LaGrange TX 78945 (979) 247-4600 [email protected]
PE Deadline extended/change from 8/26 to 9/6 posted 8/24/11

Who will be there???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish I could have gone but I will be judging agility that weekend and too close to WPBTCA and ADBA nationals. Good luck to everyone who goes.


----------

